# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Les pages blanches - Recensement !!!

## Thorkel

Hello les canards,

Suite à la discussion sur le topic général j'ouvre ce sujet pour recenser nos différentes identités virtuelles, et pouvoir ainsi s'y retrouver un peu.

Si vous avez un meilleur moyen que ce post, n'hésitez pas à proposer. Jusque là, j'éditerai le premier message régulièrement pour avoir une liste à jour.

Je commence donc, en proposant ce format:  - Classement par ordre alphabétique en prenant en compte le pseudo Forum -

*Absolaeti* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Absolaeti.8574
Persos principaux : Naevys / Dranéys / Koorzi
Pseudo Mumble : Absolaeti

*Akroo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Syb.3159
Persos principaux : Nina Safrann / Athena Safrann
Pseudo Mumble : Syb

*Aldrasha* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Jess.9785
Persos principaux : Aldrasha/ Blade Hyna/ AldraCharr
Pseudo Mumble : Aldrasha

*Arakaima* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Arakaima.5796
Pseudo Mumble : Arakaima
Pseudo TS : NA

*Ananas* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Ananas.8762
Persos principaux : Ananas Theory / Drëdlôk Alamoüstach / Maryh Koushtouhalla / Redshift Effect
Pseudo Mumble: [CPC] Ananas
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Ananas

*Arkane Derian* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Arkane Derian.8956
Persos principaux : Lyra Elerson / Arkane Derian / Celia Torest / Yoana Derian / Sethla
Pseudo Mumble : Arkane Derian
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Arkane Derian

*Bafious* (Pseudo Forum) 
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bafious.XXXX
Persos principaux : Grossbaf/Ba Sung
Pseudo Mumble: Bafious
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Grossbaf

*Bartinoob* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bartinoob.3792
Persos principaux : Kheelaï / Plikhrane / Charrtinoob / Freya Hildóttir
Pseudo Mumble : Bartinoob
Pseudo TS : Bartinoob

*Billybones* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : KimjungIl.xxxx
Persos principaux : Kimjungsun / Kimjungil / Kimjungeun / toute la dynastie
Pseudo Mumble : KimJungIl
Pseudo TS : KimJungIl

*Bobnas* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bobriel.6185
Perso principaux : Bobo le grand
Pseudo Mumble : Bobnas
Pseudo TS : Bobnas

*Caf* (Pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Cafeine.9832
Perso Principal : Cafeïne
Pseudo Mumble: Cafeïne
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Cafeïne

*Carac* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Caracole.xxxx (me souviens plus)
Personnages principaux : Kiara Vestal
Pseudo Mumble : Carac

*Charmide* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Charmide.4891
Persos principaux : Charmide/Charmido/Charmidas/Charmidou
Pseudo Mumble: Charmide
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Charmide

*Coul33t* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Coulis.7203
Persos Principaux : Rhek Bloodiron / Anaïa Lux

*Danatoth* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Malodoran.3729
Persos principaux : Peeka Ciet / Ayliana
Pseudo Mumble : Malo
Pseudo TS : NA

*DarklyJohn* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : ATuin.7382
Persos principaux : ATuin
Pseudo Mumble : ?

*deusmars* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : deusmars.6172
Perso Principal : Sayuri Mizu
Pseudo mumble: deusmars
Pseudo ts : [CPC] Sayuri Mizu (deusmars)

*Doodoomi* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : doodoomi.3195
Persos principaux : Espignou / Doodoomi
Pseudo Mumble : Espignou

*dragou* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : drag.4587
Persos principaux : drag darkheart / draagks / drag soultaker
Pseudo Mumble: drag
Pseudo TS: [CPC] drag

*Drakken* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : drakken.7586
Persos principaux : Rosetta La Peck, Elenore Mc Kracken
Pseudo Mumble : Drakken
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Drakken

*DrLecteur* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lecteur.6103
Perso principaux : Kerdrion de Teliwan / Ashtar Zarathushtra
Pseudo Mumble : Kerdrion [Lecteur]
Pseudo TS : Kerdion [Lecteur]

*Fredk* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Annarkhan.8720
Persos principaux : Dame Annarkhan / Capitaine Carotte / Ferro Malhjinn
Mumble : Fredk
TS : NA

*GodMichou* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : StMarc.9148
Persos principaux : ËckRöu
Pseudo Mumble : GodMichou

*Gordor* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : infarc.6703
Perso principaux : Scaar Percecrane / Knut Boit Sans Soif
Pseudo Mumble : Gordor/Knut
Pseudo TS : jamais allé dessus (bouhouhou)

*GudulePremier* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Amanor.2154
Persos principaux : Crucimolette/Maok Ironfang/Bierzkrieg
Pseudo Mumble: Amanor

*Guitou* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Guitou.5236
Perso principal : Hitally, Yallith, Thailly, Lyliath
Pseudo Mumble: Guitou
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Guitou

*Kayato* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Kayato.9178
Perso principal : Oxyd Kayato/Thorkel Kharlson
Pseudo Mumble: Kayalow
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Kayato

*kennyo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : kennyo.4905
Persos principaux : Kennyo / Porc Favor / Broutozor
Pseudo Mumble: kennyo
Pseudo TS: [CPC] kennyo [GUE]

*kino128* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : BossaNova.5218
Persos principaux : Canatella | Midnight Clyde | Bogrill
Pseudo mumble : Bossanova
Pseudo TS : aucun

*Korbeil* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : DoBeL.6294
Persos principaux : Dobel, Rakkarkappak, Lotus Byrrh, Pandoule, Panda Underscore, Dark Panda, Canard Roux, King Juu
Pseudo Mumble : panda_

*Lanilor* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lanilor.5692
Persos principaux : Lanilor / Warnilor / Léaah / Ser Wysiwyg
Pseudo Mumble : Lanilor
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Lanilor

*Lee Tchii* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lyri De Valdris.1836
Persos principaux : Lyri de Valdris/Plume de Valdris/Sheldom de Valdris/Litchi de Valdris
Pseudo Mumble : Lee Tchii
Pseudo TS : NA

*Lunarion* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Lunarion.4628
Persos principaux : Hector Meriadec / Kyle Macstone / Sélina Maclaw 
Pseudo Mumble : Lunarion

*Maderone*  (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Maderone.4589
Perso principaux : Nalaaris, Anihilia, Dark Fluttershy, Crume, Maderone, Myléïss
Pseudo Mumble : Maderone.
Pseudo TS : Maderone

*Maximelene* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Maximelene.6794
Perso principal : Ulya Stoneseeker
Pseudo Mumble : Maximelene
Pseudo TS : Maximelene

*meiKo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : meikodesign.6471
Persos principaux : Lunavi / Charr Kuttery
Pseudo Mumble : Lunavi 
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Lunavi

*Métalchantant* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Filedroit.XXXX
Persos principaux : Triksophilis / Wattatraque/ Tintamarre/ Brok... etc.
Pseudo Mumble : Métalchantant

*Meuh** (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Meuh.1673
Perso principal : Biduul
Pseudo Mumble : Meuh_
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Biduul

*mikelion* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : mikelion.5697 
Persos principaux : mikelion / alerte apero
Pseudo Mumble : NA
Pseudo TS : NA

*Mr Slurp* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Mr Slurp.9018
Persos principaux : Mr Slurp/Thar Tif Leth/Haze Herty/Lazy Diot
Pseudo Mumble: Mr_Slurp
Pseudo TS: NA

*Myron* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Myron.2365
Perso principaux : Thyrande Deldrimort, Rose Dys, Adrien de Draymor
Pseudo Mumble : Myron-CPC
Pseudo TS : Myron-CPC

*Narquois* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Fierce.xxxx
Persos principaux : Narquois/Audacieux/Acharné
Pseudo Mumble: Narquois
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Narquois

*Nessou* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Nessou.1589
Persos principaux : Nessyr Steelmaster, Nessyr Strider, Nessyr Bloodseeker, Nessyr Mindbreaker
Pseudo Mumble : Nessou_

*OlG-fr* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : invalidusername.5863
Persos principaux : Visenya of Valyria
Pseudo Mumble : OlG-fr

*olih* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : olih.xxxx
Persos principaux : .* Olih .*
Pseudo Mumble: olih
Pseudo TS:

*Orgazmo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Orgazmo.4671
Persos principaux : Void Etoile / Katalina Tchixtchix / Kontrôll Zhèd / Jerevka Tumbezasky
Pseudo Mumble: Orgazmo
Pseudo TS: NA

*Phen* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Phen.2605
Persos principaux : Phenky, Phënn, Lethaal Amelune, Phenae
Pseudo Mumble : Phenoo
Pseudo TS : Phen

*purEcontact* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : purecontact.1680
Persos principaux : Tanaelle Albrown / (Random) Albrown
Pseudo Mumble : purecontact

*Roukse* (pseudo forum) 
ID Guild Wars 2 : Kermitou.3867 
Persos principaux : Blackasianwhitehair / Annah leminou 
Pseudo Mumble : [CPC]Blackasianwhitehair

*Say Hello*(pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Fulkeun Helly.1863
Persos principaux: Railgunn/ Alita Gunnm / Eurêka / Gally Typhares
Pseudo Mumble : Sayhello
Pseudo TS : N/A

*Shala la* (pseudo forum)
perso principaux : Shala la / Pet de Norne
pseudo Mumble: Fonky

*Snydlock* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Snydlock.1036
Persos principaux : Snydlock/Koxok/Narcyx
Pseudo Mumble : Snydlock
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Snydlock

*silence* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : silence.5476
Persos principaux : stercoraire
Pseudo Mumble : silence
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Stercoraire

*SteackHC* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : SteackHC.9710
Persos principaux : Côte de Boeuf
Pseudo Mumble : SteackHC

*sweller* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Sweller.9820
Persos principaux : Charr Leston / Gankutsuo / Tomoe Enjou / Korotungorimi
Pseudo Mumble : sweller
Pseudo ts : [CPC]Sweller

*Tatsu-Kan* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : TatsuKan.5412
*Persos principaux* : 
- Tatsu Kan - Gardien 80 - Robu/Puissance/Vita
- Kanchelsis - Ingénieur 80 - Non déterminé
- Erminea Non Mudera - Mesmer 80 - Condition Altération/Confusion
- Aurelius Ambrosius - Elem 80 - Non déterminé
- Artoris Pendragon - Voleur 80 - Non déterminé
- Lera Pendragon - Guerrier 80 - Robu/Puissance/Vita
- Katel Pendragon - Necromant 80 - Condition Altération
- Naolig Pendragon - Rodeur 80 - Non déterminé
*Pseudo Mumble* : Tatsu-Kan

*the_twins* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : the_twins.xxxx
Perso principaux : Lana Sharp, Twinzz, Eden Weïss
Pseudo Mumble : the_twins
Pseudo TS :

*Thorkel* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Nepher Tilys.4609
Persos principaux : Nepher Tilys / Kyaara
Pseudo Mumble: Nepher
Pseudo TS: Nepher

*tibere* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tibere.5981
Persos principaux : tibere la belette; tib tib; Coulemelle (pas moi qui joue); La Boétie.
Pseudo Mumble : tiberelabelette
Pseudo TS : N/A

*Tigermilk* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Polga.2194
Persos principaux : Tigërmilk / Tigermïlk / Whiteshädow
Pseudo Mumble : Tigermilk / Polga

*Tonight* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tonight
Perso principal : Tonit/Arahank
Pseudo Mumble: Tonight
Pseudo TS: Tonight

*Tygra* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : leorcyn.1063
Persos principaux : Érys/Élysea/Leorcyn
Pseudo Mumble : Leorcyn
Pseudo TS : [CPC]Érys

*Tynril* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tynril.8936
Persos principaux : Cærh / Flow Meiho / Frann 
Pseudo Mumble : Tynril
Pseudo TS : en fonction du perso (genre "[CPC] Cærh (Envoûteur)")

*Vaaahn* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Vaaahn.8619
Persos principaux : Vaaahn/Jaaajuka/Kanzaaaki
Pseudo Mumble : Vaaahn
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Vaaahn

*Vroum* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Vroum.2906
Perso principaux : Leonora Keates | Geiyil | Bjarki Skeggjoldson
Pseudo Mumble : Vroum
Pseudo TS : en fonction du perso joué et du Ts

*Wizi* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Wizi.4705
Persos principal : Akazukin
Pseudo Mumble: Wizi
Pseudo TS: N/A

*Xam* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Xam.5067
Persos principaux : Gwynedr / Gwareth / Brennan Fletcher
Pseudo Mumble : Xam

*Yeuss* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Yeuss.1678
Persos principaux : Tawar Tagueul
Pseudo Mumble : Yeuss
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Tawar Tagueul

*Zaiyurhf* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Zaiyurhf.8316
Persos principaux : Urzhul Narr Garieff / Zaiyurhf / Tarja La Rousse / Lhoreen Von Aarmehl
Pseudo Mumble : Zaiyurhf
Pseudo TS : NA

*Ziksa* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Ziksa.????
Persos principaux : Zik Tif, Voleur, 80 / Ziksa, Gardien, 80 / Leena Gade, Ingénieur,68 / Zikayahuasca, Envouteuse, 20 / Mamie Nova, Guerriere, 10
Pseudo Mumble : Ziksa



```
    | CPC           | GW2                  | Mumble           | TS
  1 | Absolaeti     | Absolaeti.8574       | Absolaeti        |   
  2 | Akroo         | Syb.3159             | Syb              |   
  3 | Aldrasha      | Jess.9785            | Aldrasha         |   
  4 | Arakaima      | Arakaima.5796        | Arakaima         | NA
  5 | Ananas        | Ananas.8762          | [CPC] Ananas     | [CPC] Ananas
  6 | Arkane Derian | Arkane Derian.8956   | Arkane Derian    | [CPC] Arkane Derian
  7 | Bafious       | Bafious.XXXX         | Bafious          | [CPC] Grossbaf
  8 | Bartinoob     | Bartinoob.3792       | Bartinoob        | Bartinoob
  9 | Billybones    | KimjungIl.xxxx       | KimJungIl        | KimJungIl
 10 | Bobnas        | Bobriel.6185         | Bobnas           | Bobnas
 11 | Caf           | Cafeine.9832         | Cafeïne          | [CPC] Cafeïne
 12 | Carac         | Caracole.xxxx (me souviens plus)| Carac            |   
 13 | Charmide      | Charmide.4891        | Charmide         | [CPC] Charmide
 14 | Coul33t       | Coulis.7203          |                  |   
 15 | Danatoth      | Malodoran.3729       | Malo             | NA
 16 | DarklyJohn    | ATuin.7382           | ?                |   
 17 | deusmars      | deusmars.6172        | deusmars         | [CPC] Sayuri Mizu (deusmars)
 18 | Doodoomi      | doodoomi.3195        | Espignou         |   
 19 | dragou        | drag.4587            | drag             | [CPC] drag
 20 | Drakken       | drakken.7586         | Drakken          | [CPC] Drakken
 21 | DrLecteur     | Lecteur.6103         | Kerdrion [Lecteur]| Kerdion [Lecteur]
 22 | Fredk         | Annarkhan.8720       |                  |   
 23 | GodMichou     | StMarc.9148          | GodMichou        |   
 24 | Gordor        | infarc.6703          | Gordor/Knut      | jamais allé dessus (bouhouhou)
 25 | GudulePremier | Amanor.2154          | Amanor           |   
 26 | Guitou        | Guitou.5236          | Guitou           | [CPC] Guitou
 27 | Kayato        | Kayato.9178          | Kayalow          | [CPC] Kayato
 28 | kennyo        | kennyo.4905          | kennyo           | [CPC] kennyo [GUE]
 29 | kino128       | BossaNova.5218       | Bossanova        | aucun
 30 | Korbeil       | DoBeL.6294           | panda_           |   
 31 | Lanilor       | Lanilor.5692         | Lanilor          | [CPC] Lanilor
 32 | Lee Tchii     | Lyri De Valdris.1836 | Lee Tchii        | NA
 33 | Lunarion      | Lunarion.4628        | Lunarion         |   
 34 | Maderone      | Maderone.4589        | Maderone.        | Maderone
 35 | Maximelene    | Maximelene.6794      | Maximelene       | Maximelene
 36 | meiKo         | meikodesign.6471     | Lunavi           | [CPC] Lunavi
 37 | Métalchantant | Filedroit.XXXX       | Métalchantant    |   
 38 | Meuh*         | Meuh.1673            | Meuh_            | [CPC] Biduul
 39 | mikelion      | mikelion.5697        | NA               | NA
 40 | Mr Slurp      | Mr Slurp.9018        | Mr_Slurp         | NA
 41 | Myron         | Myron.2365           | Myron-CPC        | Myron-CPC
 42 | Narquois      | Fierce.xxxx          | Narquois         | [CPC] Narquois
 43 | Nessou        | Nessou.1589          | Nessou_          |   
 44 | OlG-fr        | invalidusername.5863 | OlG-fr           |   
 45 | olih          | olih.xxxx            | olih             |   
 46 | Orgazmo       | Orgazmo.4671         | Orgazmo          | NA
 47 | Phen          | Phen.2605            | Phenoo           | Phen
 48 | purEcontact   | purecontact.1680     | purecontact      |   
 49 | Roukse        | Kermitou.3867        | [CPC]Blackasianwhitehair|   
 50 | Say Hello     | Fulkeun Helly.1863   | Sayhello         | N/A
 51 | Shala la      |                      | Fonky            |   
 52 | Snydlock      | Snydlock.1036        | Snydlock         | [CPC] Snydlock
 53 | silence       | silence.5476         | silence          | [CPC] Stercoraire
 54 | SteackHC      | SteackHC.9710        | SteackHC         |   
 55 | sweller       | Sweller.9820         | sweller          | [CPC]Sweller
 56 | Tatsu-Kan     | TatsuKan.5412        | Tatsu-Kan        |   
 57 | the_twins     | the_twins.xxxx       | the_twins        |   
 58 | Thorkel       | Nepher Tilys.4609    | Nepher           | Nepher
 59 | tibere        | Tibere.5981          | tiberelabelette  | N/A
 60 | Tigermilk     | Polga.2194           | Tigermilk / Polga|   
 61 | Tonight       | Tonight              | Tonight          | Tonight
 62 | Tygra         | leorcyn.1063         | Leorcyn          | [CPC]Érys
 63 | Tynril        | Tynril.8936          | Tynril           | en fonction du perso (genre \"[CPC] Cærh (Envoûteur)\")
 64 | Vaaahn        | Vaaahn.8619          | Vaaahn           | [CPC] Vaaahn
 65 | Vroum         | Vroum.2906           | Vroum            | en fonction du perso joué et du Ts
 66 | Wizi          | Wizi.4705            | Wizi             | N/A
 67 | Xam           | Xam.5067             | Xam              |   
 68 | Yeuss         | Yeuss.1678           | Yeuss            | [CPC] Tawar Tagueul
 69 | Zaiyurhf      | Zaiyurhf.8316        | Zaiyurhf         | NA
 70 | Ziksa         | Ziksa.????           | Ziksa            |
```

Merci au sieur Guitou pour le code. Vous pouvez continuer à donner les infos selon le modèle demandé, je pense que si je suis limité en caractères je ne mettrai, à terme, plus que le code. C'est juste dommage de ne pas avoir les noms des persos (au moins les principaux).

----------


## Maderone

Le piratage de compte ?? 
Quel rapport ?

----------


## Thorkel

Tu pourrais donner les infos en même temps que ta question, sinon ça va partir en flood encore  ::P:  .

Et c'est juste une question, le fait de publier sur une page ouverte ton identifiant complet ne facilite t il pas la tâche des potentiels pirates?

----------


## Maderone

Bah il me semble que non, ça n'a aucun rapport. 
Les chiffres sont là pour différencier des noms comptes qui sont pareils. 
Que ça soit dans le mot de passe, ce que tu utilise pour te co, ton adresse mail, rien n'a de rapport avec ton nom de compte. Surtout que tu peux l'avoir très facilement le nom de compte vu qu'il suffit de cliquer sur toi en jeu.

----------


## Mr Slurp

*Mr Slurp* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Mr Slurp.9018
Persos principaux : Mr Slurp/Thar Tif Leth/Haze Herty/Lazy Diot
Pseudo Mumble: Mr_Slurp
Pseudo TS: NA

----------


## GudulePremier

*GudulePremier* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Amanor.2154
Persos principaux : Crucimolette/Maok Ironfang/Bierzkrieg
Pseudo Mumble: Maoz (faut que je vois si c'est possible d'en changer ou si c'est tout un cinéma avec révocation du certificat...)

----------


## Maderone

*Maderone* 
ID Guild Wars 2 : Maderone.4589
Perso principaux : Nalaaris, Anihilia, Dark Fluttershy, Crume, Maderone, Myléïss
Pseudo Mumble : Maderone.
Pseudo TS : Maderone

----------


## Charmide

*Charmide* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Charmide.4891
Persos principaux : Charmide/Charmido/Charmidas/Charmidou
Pseudo Mumble: Charmide
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Charmide

----------


## Wizi

*Wizi* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Wizi.4705
Persos principal : Akazukin
Pseudo Mumble: Wizi
Pseudo TS: N/A

----------


## Bartinoob

*Bartinoob* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bartinoob.3792
Persos principaux : Kheelaï / Plikhrane / Charrtinoob / Freya Hildóttir
Pseudo Mumble : Bartinoob
Pseudo TS : Bartinoob

----------


## tibere

*tibere* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tibere.5981
Persos principaux : tibere la belette; tib tib; Coulemelle (pas moi qui joue); La Boétie.
Pseudo Mumble : tiberelabelette
Pseudo TS : N/A

----------


## Say hello

Ça va rapidement atteindre un volume ingérable et illisible mais bon :

*Say Hello*(pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Fulkeun Helly.1863
Persos principaux : Railgunn/ Alita Gunnm / Eurêka / Gally Typhares
Pseudo Mumble : Sayhello
Pseudo TS : N/A

----------


## Maderone

Bah si les gens connaissent le raccourcis pour faire une recherche, ça va aller  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Rageragerageragerage, mais bon  ::ninja:: 

*Vaaahn* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Vaaahn.8619
Persos principaux : Vaaahn/Jaaajuka/Kanzaaaki
Pseudo Mumble : Vaaahn
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Vaaahn

Le tout, pour faire simple et efficace bordayl ...

----------


## Lanilor

*Lanilor* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lanilor.5692
Persos principaux : Lanilor / Warnilor / Léaah / Ser Wysiwyg
Pseudo Mumble : Lanilor
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Lanilor

----------


## Maximelene

*Maximelene*
ID Guild Wars 2 : Maximelene.6794
Perso principal : Ulya Stoneseeker
Pseudo Mumble : Maximelene
Pseudo TS : Maximelene

----------


## billybones

*Billybones* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : KimjungIl.xxxx
Persos principaux : Kimjungsun / Kimjungil / Kimjungeun / toute la dynastie
Pseudo Mumble : KimJungIl
Pseudo TS : KimJungIl

----------


## Orgazmo

*Orgazmo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Orgazmo.4671
Persos principaux : Void Etoile / Katalina Tchixtchix / Kontrôll Zhèd / Jerevka Tumbezasky
Pseudo Mumble: Orgazmo
Pseudo TS: NA

----------


## meiKo

*meiKo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : meikodesign.6471
Persos principaux : Lunavi / Charr Kuttery
Pseudo Mumble : Lunavi 
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Lunavi

----------


## Tonight

*Tonight* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tonight
Perso principal : Tonit/Arahank
Pseudo Mumble: Tonight
Pseudo TS: Tonight

----------


## kennyo

*kennyo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : kennyo.4905
Persos principaux : Kennyo / Porc Favor / Broutozor
Pseudo Mumble: kennyo
Pseudo TS: [CPC] kennyo [GUE]

----------


## olih

*olih* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : olih.xxxx
Persos principaux : .* Olih .*
Pseudo Mumble: olih
Pseudo TS:

Oui, je fous une expression rationnelle pour mes pseudos :
1) parce que je n'ai pas envie de lancer le jeu et de noter tous les noms de perso
2) mes noms de persos gw2 comportent toujours olih avec une suite (ou un début) servant à faire un jeu de mot foireux.
3) Pour embêter les gens 

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout pour ça d'ailleurs

.

----------


## dragou

*dragou* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : drag.4587
Persos principaux : drag darkheart / draagks / drag soultaker
Pseudo Mumble: drag
Pseudo TS: [CPC] drag

----------


## Kayato

Dis moi Thorkel, Tynril te payes combien pour sous traiter ?  ::P: 

Sinon oui ca va vite devenir illisible, mais ca permet de lister les canards encore en jeu et qui passe par le forum ce qui est pas mal.

*Kayato* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Kayato.9178
Perso principal : Oxyd Kayato/Thorkel Kharlson
Pseudo Mumble: Kayalow
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Kayato

----------


## Thorkel

Pas assez cher si tu veux mon avis :;): 

(On ne s'est même pas concertés, pour être honnête  ::P:  )

----------


## Guitou

> Sinon oui ca va vite devenir illisible


Mais non, suffit de convertir en tableau :


```
| CPC                 | GW2                 | Mumble              | TS                  | Perso(s)
| Thorkel             | Nepher Tilys.4609   | Nepher              | Nepher              | Nepher Tilys
| Mr Slurp            | Mr Slurp.9018       | Mr_Slurp            | NA                  | Mr Slurp/Thar Tif Leth/Haze Herty/Lazy Diot
| GudulePremier       | Amanor.2154         | Maoz                |                     | Crucimolette/Maok Ironfang/Bierzkrieg
| Maderone            | Maderone.4589       | Maderone.           | Maderone            | Nalaaris, Anihilia, Dark Fluttershy, Crume, Maderone, Myléïss
| Charmide            | Charmide.4891       | Charmide            | [CPC] Charmide      | Charmide/Charmido/Charmidas/Charmidou
| Wizi                | Wizi.4705           | Wizi                | N/A                 | Akazukin
| Bartinoob           | Bartinoob.3792      | Bartinoob           | Bartinoob           | Kheelaï / Plikhrane / Charrtinoob / Freya Hildóttir
| tibere              | Tibere.5981         | tiberelabelette     | N/A                 | tibere la belette; tib tib; Coulemelle (pas moi qui joue); La Boétie.
| Say Hello           | Fulkeun Helly.1863  | Sayhello            | N/A                 | Railgunn/ Alita Gunnm / Eurêka / Gally Typhares
| Vaaahn              | Vaaahn.8619         | Vaaahn              | [CPC] Vaaahn        | Vaaahn/Jaaajuka/Kanzaaaki
| Lanilor             | Maximelene.6794     | Maximelene          | Maximelene          | Ulya Stoneseeker
| Billybones          | KimjungIl.xxxx      | KimJungIl           | KimJungIl           | Kimjungsun / Kimjungil / Kimjungeun / toute la dynastie
| Orgazmo             | Orgazmo.4671        | Orgazmo             | NA                  | Void Etoile / Katalina Tchixtchix / Kontrôll Zhèd / Jerevka Tumbezasky
| meiKo               | meikodesign.6471    | Lunavi              | [CPC] Lunavi        | Lunavi / Charr Kuttery
| Tonight             | Tonight             | Tonight             | Tonight             | Tonit/Arahank
| kennyo              | kennyo.4905         | kennyo              | [CPC] kennyo [GUE]  | Kennyo / Porc Favor / Broutozor
| olih                | olih.xxxx           | olih                |                     | .* Olih .*
| dragou              | drag.4587           | drag                | [CPC] drag          | drag darkheart / draagks / drag soultaker
| Kayato              | Kayato.9178         | Kayalow             | [CPC] Kayato        | Oxyd Kayato/Thorkel Kharlson
```

----------


## Kayato

Un ordre alphabétique aussi ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Thorkel

Oui je pensais à ordre alphabétique plutôt.

Et Guitou, je veux pas être désagréable mais la balise code est encore moins claire^^

----------


## Guitou

C'est à cause des persos, qui sont trop longs, sinon ça se lit bien. Si je tronque la colonne Perso :


```
| CPC                 | GW2                 | Mumble              | TS                  
| Thorkel             | Nepher Tilys.4609   | Nepher              | Nepher              
| Mr Slurp            | Mr Slurp.9018       | Mr_Slurp            | NA                  
| GudulePremier       | Amanor.2154         | Maoz                |                     
| Maderone            | Maderone.4589       | Maderone.           | Maderone            
| Charmide            | Charmide.4891       | Charmide            | [CPC] Charmide      
| Wizi                | Wizi.4705           | Wizi                | N/A                 
| Bartinoob           | Bartinoob.3792      | Bartinoob           | Bartinoob           
| tibere              | Tibere.5981         | tiberelabelette     | N/A                 
| Say Hello           | Fulkeun Helly.1863  | Sayhello            | N/A                 
| Vaaahn              | Vaaahn.8619         | Vaaahn              | [CPC] Vaaahn        
| Lanilor             | Maximelene.6794     | Maximelene          | Maximelene          
| Billybones          | KimjungIl.xxxx      | KimJungIl           | KimJungIl           
| Orgazmo             | Orgazmo.4671        | Orgazmo             | NA                  
| meiKo               | meikodesign.6471    | Lunavi              | [CPC] Lunavi        
| Tonight             | Tonight             | Tonight             | Tonight             
| kennyo              | kennyo.4905         | kennyo              | [CPC] kennyo [GUE]  
| olih                | olih.xxxx           | olih                |                     
| dragou              | drag.4587           | drag                | [CPC] drag          
| Kayato              | Kayato.9178         | Kayalow             | [CPC] Kayato
```

J'ai le même truc pour un tableur mais en le copiant ici ça vire les tabulations.

---------- Post added at 10h17 ---------- Previous post was at 09h57 ----------

D'ailleurs j'ai pas encore participé :
*Guitou* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Guitou.5236
Perso principal : Hitally, Yallith, Thailly, Lyliath
Pseudo Mumble: Guitou
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Guitou

----------


## Thorkel

C'est pas mal ton truc Guitou, je vais voir ça dans un deuxième temps.

----------


## Guitou

Tiens j'ai c/c dans un fichier doc, par contre il est en lecture seule :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...0E&usp=sharing

Par contre faudrait faire la pub de ce thread sur le message de guilde, histoire que le recensement serve à quelque chose.

----------


## Snydlock

*Snydlock* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Snydlock.1036
Persos principaux : Snydlock/Koxok/Narcyx
Pseudo Mumble : Snydlock
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Snydlock

----------


## Thorkel

On va y revenir, au fichier doc  ::P:

----------


## Meuh*

*Meuh** (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Meuh.1673
Perso principal : Biduul
Pseudo Mumble : Meuh_
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Biduul

----------


## silence

*silence* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : silence.5476
Persos principaux : stercoraire
Pseudo Mumble : silence
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Stercoraire

----------


## Lee Tchii

Lee Tchii (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lyri De Valdris.1836
Persos principaux : Lyri de Valdris/Plume de Valdris/Sheldom de Valdris/Litchi de Valdris
Pseudo Mumble : Lee Tchii
Pseudo TS : NA

----------


## Charmide

Renvoi vers ici placé subrepticement dans le message de guilde.

----------


## Guitou

> On va y revenir, au fichier doc


Avec 500 canards t'y reviendra très vite.  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

> Avec 500 canards t'y reviendra très vite.


Combien sont actifs ET passent sur le forum?  :;): 

En fait le problème vient surtout du fait que je vais manquer de caractère dans le premier post.

Mais je vois qu'on n'a pas accès à ton adresse mail sur ton doc, ce qui veut dire que si je le mets en lecture seule, mon adresse n'apparaîtra pas non plus.

----------


## olih

> Combien sont actifs ET passent sur le forum? 
> 
> En fait le problème vient surtout du fait que je vais manquer de caractère dans le premier post.
> 
> Mais je vois qu'on n'a pas accès à ton adresse mail sur ton doc, ce qui veut dire que si je le mets en lecture seule, mon adresse n'apparaîtra pas non plus.


 Je ne sais pas, mais d’après les logs de la guilde, 122 personnes se seraient connectées dans les dernières 24h cf. l'influence gagnée 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai regardé vite fait et je me suis peut être trompé.

.

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'on doit tourner à 200 joueurs + ou - actif. Faut qu'on fasse le ménage avec Tynril.

----------


## olih

> Je pense qu'on doit tourner à 200 joueurs + ou - actif. Faut qu'on fasse le ménage avec Tynril.


C'est tout de même énorme pour une guilde cpc de quasi 6 mois.

----------


## Thorkel

> Je pense qu'on doit tourner à 200 joueurs + ou - actif. Faut qu'on fasse le ménage avec Tynril.


Tiens:




 ::P:

----------


## Kayato

::P: 

Entre l'interface de guilde à chier et l'impossibilité de voir les dernières connexions d'un joueur c'est un peu le bordel cette histoire.

----------


## Thorkel

Vous ne vous basiez (ça se dit ça ?^^) sur le lieu inconnu?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Tiens:
> 
> http://www.vassilmanoilov.com/UserFi...ur%20Dyson.jpg


Je pense qu'il aura plutôt besoin de ça  ::ninja::  :allezoustelaracaille:

----------


## Thorkel

> Je pense qu'il aura plutôt besoin de ça  :allezoustelaracaille:
> http://www.newloc.fr/media/catalog/p...6-16_4MX_2.jpg


Oué mais dans l'idée, avec le mien, il peut se servir de celui qu'il va offrir à sa nana pour la saint valentin  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

On se recentre sur le sujet messieurs  :;):

----------


## Guitou

```
    | CPC           | GW2                  | Mumble           | TS
  1 | Bartinoob     | Bartinoob.3792       | Bartinoob        | Bartinoob
  2 | Billybones    | KimjungIl.xxxx       | KimJungIl        | KimJungIl
  3 | Charmide      | Charmide.4891        | Charmide         | [CPC] Charmide
  4 | dragou        | drag.4587            | drag             | [CPC] drag
  5 | GudulePremier | Amanor.2154          | Maoz             |   
  6 | Guitou        | Guitou.5236          | Guitou           | [CPC] Guitou
  7 | Kayato        | Kayato.9178          | Kayalow          | [CPC] Kayato
  8 | kennyo        | kennyo.4905          | kennyo           | [CPC] kennyo [GUE]
  9 | Lanilor       | Lanilor.5692         | Lanilor          | [CPC] Lanilor
 10 | Lee Tchii     | Lyri De Valdris.1836 | Lee Tchii        | NA
 11 | Maderone      | Maderone.4589        | Maderone.        | Maderone
 12 | Maximelene    | Maximelene.6794      | Maximelene       | Maximelene
 13 | meiKo         | meikodesign.6471     | Lunavi           | [CPC] Lunavi
 14 | Meuh*         | Meuh.1673            | Meuh_            | [CPC] Biduul
 15 | Mr Slurp      | Mr Slurp.9018        | Mr_Slurp         | NA
 16 | olih          | olih.xxxx            | olih             |   
 17 | Orgazmo       | Orgazmo.4671         | Orgazmo          | NA
 18 | Say Hello     | Fulkeun Helly.1863   | Sayhello         | N/A
 19 | Snydlock      | Snydlock.1036        | Snydlock         | [CPC] Snydlock
 20 | silence       | silence.5476         | silence          | [CPC] Stercoraire
 21 | Thorkel       | Nepher Tilys.4609    | Nepher           | Nepher
 22 | tibere        | Tibere.5981          | tiberelabelette  | N/A
 23 | Vaaahn        | Vaaahn.8619          | Vaaahn           | [CPC] Vaaahn
 24 | Tonight       | Tonight              | Tonight          | Tonight
 25 | Wizi          | Wizi.4705            | Wizi             | N/A
```

----------


## Tynril

Ce recrutement est parfait. Merci Thorkel, grâce à toi, je vais pouvoir passer plus de temps sur la plage, à siroter un cocktail exotique en bonne compagnie. Les fonctionnaires, c'est l'avenir.

*Tynril* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Tynril.8936
Persos principaux : Cærh / Flow Meiho / Frann 
Pseudo Mumble : Tynril
Pseudo TS : en fonction du perso (genre "[CPC] Cærh (Envoûteur)")

----------


## Thorkel

Thorkel chevauchait son ours, tranquillement, en direction de la plage. Arrivé non loin du transat dans lequel se pavanait le sieur Tynril, il descendit de sa monture, sorti une flèche de son carquois et la ficha d'un jet précis dans le verre rempli d'une boisson colorée.

"Personne....ne me traîte de fonctionnaire, gamin"

Le sourire aux lèvres, il reparti tranquillement, son ours sur les talons.


(de rien  ::P:  )

----------


## Say hello

> ```
>     | CPC           | GW2                  | Mumble           | TS
>   1 | Bartinoob     | Bartinoob.3792       | Bartinoob        | Bartinoob
>   2 | Billybones    | KimjungIl.xxxx       | KimJungIl        | KimJungIl
>   3 | Charmide      | Charmide.4891        | Charmide         | [CPC] Charmide
>   4 | dragou        | drag.4587            | drag             | [CPC] drag
>   5 | GudulePremier | Amanor.2154          | Maoz             |   
>   6 | Guitou        | Guitou.5236          | Guitou           | [CPC] Guitou
>   7 | Kayato        | Kayato.9178          | Kayalow          | [CPC] Kayato
> ...



Les pseudo principaux in-game ont giclés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Oui parce que ça rendait le post illisible. Mais bon tu retrouves tout sur mon premier post hein  :;):

----------


## Say hello

Y'a bien une limite de caractères par post je crois, à moins que l'OP soit épargné j'attend de voir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yeuss

Yeuss (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Yeuss.1678
Persos principaux : Tawar Tagueul
Pseudo Mumble : Yeuss
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Tawar Tagueul

----------


## tibere

> Oui parce que ça rendait le post illisible. Mais bon tu retrouves tout sur mon premier post hein


Oui, assez claire ta première page vu qu'on est pas 500 à participer  :^_^: 
perso, je consulterais ces pages blanches, surtout pour voir quelle personne est sous quel pseudo in game...du coup, dommage si on voit pas la palette des noms de perso d'un compte....


d'ailleurs ça donnerais presque envie d 'avoir les persos des comptes en image...genre tiens untel, il a tel et tel perso et ils ressemblent à ça...c'est tel et tel profession ...étude sociologique assurée  ::wub::

----------


## Coul33t

*Coul33t* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Coulis.7203
Persos Principaux : Rhek Bloodiron / Anaïa Lux

----------


## OlG-fr

*OlG-fr* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : invalidusername.5863
Persos principaux : Visenya of Valyria
Pseudo Mumble : OlG-fr

----------


## Arkane Derian

*Arkane Derian* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Arkane Derian.8956
Persos principaux : Lyra Elerson / Arkane Derian / Celia Torest / Yoana Derian / Sethla
Pseudo Mumble : Arkane Derian
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Arkane Derian

----------


## akroo

Je pense qu'il faut aller jusqu'à investir là dedans :



*Akroo* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Syb.3159
Persos principaux : Nina Safrann / Athena Safrann
Pseudo Mumble : Syb

----------


## Danatoth

*Danatoth* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Malodoran.3729
Persos principaux : Peeka Ciet / Ayliana
Pseudo Mumble : Malo
Pseudo TS : NA

----------


## Guitou

Que 32 membres recensés, on va pouvoir faire boooooocoup de place dans la guilde.


```
    | CPC           | GW2                  | Mumble           | TS
  1 | Akroo         | Syb.3159             | Syb              |   
  2 | Arkane Derian | Arkane Derian.8956   | Arkane Derian    | [CPC] Arkane Derian
  3 | Bartinoob     | Bartinoob.3792       | Bartinoob        | Bartinoob
  4 | Billybones    | KimjungIl.xxxx       | KimJungIl        | KimJungIl
  5 | Charmide      | Charmide.4891        | Charmide         | [CPC] Charmide
  6 | Coul33t       | Coulis.7203          |                  |   
  7 | Danatoth      | Malodoran.3729       | Malo             | NA
  8 | dragou        | drag.4587            | drag             | [CPC] drag
  9 | GudulePremier | Amanor.2154          | Maoz             |   
 10 | Guitou        | Guitou.5236          | Guitou           | [CPC] Guitou
 11 | Kayato        | Kayato.9178          | Kayalow          | [CPC] Kayato
 12 | kennyo        | kennyo.4905          | kennyo           | [CPC] kennyo [GUE]
 13 | Lanilor       | Lanilor.5692         | Lanilor          | [CPC] Lanilor
 14 | Lee Tchii     | Lyri De Valdris.1836 | Lee Tchii        | NA
 15 | Maderone      | Maderone.4589        | Maderone.        | Maderone
 16 | Maximelene    | Maximelene.6794      | Maximelene       | Maximelene
 17 | meiKo         | meikodesign.6471     | Lunavi           | [CPC] Lunavi
 18 | Meuh*         | Meuh.1673            | Meuh_            | [CPC] Biduul
 19 | Mr Slurp      | Mr Slurp.9018        | Mr_Slurp         | NA
 20 | OlG-fr        | invalidusername.5863 | OlG-fr           |   
 21 | olih          | olih.xxxx            | olih             |   
 22 | Orgazmo       | Orgazmo.4671         | Orgazmo          | NA
 23 | Say Hello     | Fulkeun Helly.1863   | Sayhello         | N/A
 24 | Snydlock      | Snydlock.1036        | Snydlock         | [CPC] Snydlock
 25 | silence       | silence.5476         | silence          | [CPC] Stercoraire
 26 | Thorkel       | Nepher Tilys.4609    | Nepher           | Nepher
 27 | tibere        | Tibere.5981          | tiberelabelette  | N/A
 28 | Tonight       | Tonight              | Tonight          | Tonight
 29 | Tynril        | Tynril.8936          | Tynril           | en fonction du perso (genre \"[CPC] Cærh (Envoûteur)\")
 30 | Vaaahn        | Vaaahn.8619          | Vaaahn           | [CPC] Vaaahn
 31 | Wizi          | Wizi.4705            | Wizi             | N/A
 32 | Yeuss         | Yeuss.1678           | Yeuss            | [CPC] Tawar Tagueul
```

----------


## arakaima

Arakaima (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Arakaima.5796
Pseudo Mumble : Arakaima
Pseudo TS : NA

----------


## Narquois

Pseudo Forum : Narquois
ID Guild Wars 2 : Fierce.xxxx
Persos principaux : Narquois/Audacieux/Acharné
Pseudo Mumble: Narquois
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Narquois

A voté!

----------


## mikelion

mikelion (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : mikelion.5697 
Persos principaux : mikelion / alerte apero
Pseudo Mumble : NA
Pseudo TS : NA

----------


## the_twins

*the_twins* 
ID Guild Wars 2 : the_twins.xxxx
Perso principaux : Lana Sharp, Twinzz, Eden Weïss
Pseudo Mumble : the_twins
Pseudo TS :

----------


## Thorkel

36 jusqu'ici.

----------


## sweller

sweller (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Sweller.9820
Persos principaux : Charr Leston / Gankutsuo / Tomoe Enjou / Korotungorimi
Pseudo Mumble : sweller
Pseudo ts : [CPC]Sweller

----------


## Guitou

> C'est juste dommage de ne pas avoir les noms des persos (au moins les principaux).


Propose un lien vers un fichier doc en même temps (comme celui que j'avais mit, mais c'est galère à maintenir pour moi), là y'aura les noms de persos.

----------


## Thorkel

Pas bête. Vais faire ça. Mais pas aujourd'hui, suis busy.

----------


## Yeuss

Z'êtes des fous !
Avec l'ID GW2 et la fonction recherche du panneau de guilde (et aussi en passant sa souris sur le pseudo dans le chat' ça affiche l'ID GW2), on retrouve quelqu'un quelque soit le perso qu'il joue en 2 clics, pas besoin de lister tous les rerolls. Quand tout le monde en aura 8, v'là le bousin !  ::P: 
Le recensement c'est cool, mais vous vous alourdissez grave la tâche je trouve  ::o:

----------


## Deusmars

*deusmars* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : deusmars.6172
Perso Principal : Sayuri Mizu
Pseudo mumble : deusmars
Pseudo ts : [CPC] Sayuri Mizu (deusmars)

----------


## Guitou

> Le recensement c'est cool, mais vous vous alourdissez grave la tâche je trouve


Non ça change rien t'inquiète.
Et puis à part le pseudo du forum et du compte GW2 y'a rien d'obligatoire, le reste c'est parce que ça peut-être pratique et c'est plus sympa de savoir avec qui on joue.

----------


## Myron

*Myron*
ID Guild Wars 2 : Myron.2365
Perso principaux : Thyrande Deldrimort, Rose Dys, Adrien de Draymor
Pseudo Mumble : Myron-CPC
Pseudo TS : Myron-CPC

----------


## Nessou

Nessou (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Nessou.1589
Persos principaux : Nessyr + n'importe quoi derrière
Pseudo Mumble : Nessou + n'importe quoi derrière

----------


## Phen

Phen (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Phen.2605
Persos principaux : Phenky, Phënn, Lethaal Amelune, Phenae
Pseudo Mumble : Phenoo
Pseudo TS : Phen

----------


## Korbeil

> Nessou (pseudo forum)
> ID Guild Wars 2 : Nessou.1589
> Persos principaux : Nessyr Steelmaster, Nessyr Strider, Nessyr Bloodseeker, Nessyr Mindbreaker
> Pseudo Mumble : Nessou_


Le "_", signe de classe ultime  :Cigare: 


ID Guild Wars 2 : DoBeL.6294
Persos principaux : Dobel, Rakkarkappak, Lotus Byrrh, Pandoule, Panda Underscore, Dark Panda, Canard Roux, King Juu
Pseudo Mumble : panda_

----------


## Drakken

Drakken (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : drakken.7586
Persos principaux : Rosetta La Peck, Elenore Mc Kracken
Pseudo Mumble : Drakken
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Drakken

----------


## Gordor

*Gordor* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : infarc.6703
Perso principaux : Scaar Percecrane / Knut Boit Sans Soif
Pseudo Mumble : Gordor/Knut
Pseudo TS : jamais allé dessus (bouhouhou)

----------


## Bobnas

Bobnas (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bobriel.6185
Perso principaux : Bobo le grand
Pseudo Mumble : Bobnas
Pseudo TS : Bobnas

----------


## Drlecteur

DrLecteur (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Lecteur.6103
Perso principaux : Kerdrion de Teliwan / Ashtar Zarathushtra
Pseudo Mumble : Kerdrion [Lecteur]
Pseudo TS : Kerdion [Lecteur]

Pas totalement sur pour les pseudos vocaux mais ça ressemble a ca quoi ^^

----------


## Tygra

Tygra
ID Guild Wars 2 : leorcyn.1063
Persos principaux : Érys/Élysea/Leorcyn
Pseudo Mumble : Leorcyn
Pseudo TS : [CPC]Érys

----------


## Vroum

*Vroum* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Vroum.2906
Perso principaux : Leonora Keates | Geiyil | Bjarki Skeggjoldson
Pseudo Mumble : Vroum
Pseudo TS : en fonction du perso joué et du Ts

----------


## kino128

*kino128* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : BossaNova.5218
Persos principaux : Canatella | Midnight Clyde | Bogrill
Pseudo mumble : Bossanova
Pseudo TS : aucun

----------


## Zaiyurhf

*Zaiyurhf* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Zaiyurhf.8316
Persos principaux : Urzhul Narr Garieff / Zaiyurhf / Tarja La Rousse / Lhoreen Von Aarmehl
Pseudo Mumble : Zaiyurhf
Pseudo TS : NA

----------


## Thorkel

50 !

----------


## Ananas

*Ananas* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Ananas.8762
Persos principaux : Ananas Theory / Drëdlôk Alamoüstach / Maryh Koushtouhalla / Redshift Effect
Pseudo Mumble : [CPC] Ananas
Pseudo TS : [CPC] Ananas

----------


## Roukse

Roukse (pseudo forum)   

ID Guild Wars 2 :  Kermitou.3867 

Persos principaux : Blackasianwhitehair / Annah leminou 

Pseudo Mumble : [CPC]Blackasianwhitehair

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai récupéré les pseudos déjà donnés et je les ai mis dans une BDD.
Si qqn a envie de se faire chier à pondre une interface d'admin (pour faciliter la recherche par exemple), je lui envoi ça.

*purEcontact* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : purecontact.1680
Persos principaux : Tanaelle Albrown / (Random) Albrown
Pseudo Mumble : purecontact

----------


## Shala la

Shala la (pseudo forum)
perso principaux : Shala la / Pet de Norne
pseudo Mumble: Fonky

----------


## Aldrasha

*Aldrasha* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Jess.9785
Persos principaux : Aldrasha/ Blade Hyna/ AldraCharr
Pseudo Mumble : Aldrasha

----------


## Tigermilk

*Tigermilk* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Polga.2194
Persos principaux : Tigërmilk / Tigermïlk / Whiteshädow
Pseudo Mumble : Tigermilk / Polga

----------


## Absolaeti

*Absolaeti* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Absolaeti.8574
Persos principaux : Naevys / Dranéys / Koorzi
Pseudo Mumble : Absolaeti

----------


## Fredk

*Fredk* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Annarkhan.8720
Persos principaux : Dame Annarkhan / Capitaine Carotte / Ferro Malhjinn
Mumble : Fredk
TS : NA

----------


## Thorkel

58 (je post pour savoir ou j'en suis)

----------


## doodoomi

*Doodoomi* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : doodoomi.3195
Persos principaux : Espignou / Doodoomi
Pseudo Mumble : Espignou

----------


## Maderone

59 (je poste pour qu'il sache où il en est)

----------


## Tynril

42 (je poste pour qu'il ne sache plus où il en est  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Vaaahn

On cherche la question c'est ça?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> On cherche la question c'est ça?





> Il arrive du fond du temps
> Comme un soleil éblouissant
> Qui est-il ? D'où vient-il ?
> Ce merveilleux génie de l'infini


Va chercher  :tired: 

 ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Je me laisse un poil emporter aujourd'hui  :tired:

----------


## bafious

*Bafious* (Pseudo Forum) 
ID Guild Wars 2 : Bafious.XXXX
Persos principaux : Grossbaf/Ba Sung
Pseudo Mumble: Bafious
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Grossbaf

----------


## Métalchantant

*Métalchantant* (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Filedroit.XXXX
Persos principaux : Triksophilis / Wattatraque/ Tintamarre/ Brok... etc.
Pseudo Mumble : Métalchantant



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai aussi envoyé un échantillon ADN, et une éprouvette emplie de mon d'urine.

 :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai aussi envoyé un échantillon ADN, et une éprouvette emplie de mon d'urine.


Ça m'inquiète en effet un peu à vrai dire. C'est un peu d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il faut bien voir, et je pense que c'est la vision de Thorkel, que c'est une liste bâtie sur le volontariat.

D'ailleurs, je n'y suis pas et vous pouvez vous réfugier derrière ça si vous êtes embêtés sur la question.

----------


## Métalchantant

Pas de soucis, j'ironisais juste. C'est une seconde nature. Tant que l'on porte pas une étoile ou un phénix dans le dos, j'y vois pas le mal.  ::O:

----------


## purEcontact

En quoi c'est inquiétant de savoir à qui on a à faire quand on discute de quelque chose sur le forum / ig / mumble.
Personnellement, je trouve plutôt que l'inverse est inquiétant : vouloir être "in-traçable" entre différents média.
:myfiftycent:

----------


## Zepolak

> En quoi c'est inquiétant de savoir à qui on a à faire quand on discute de quelque chose sur le forum / ig / mumble.
> Personnellement, je trouve plutôt que l'inverse est inquiétant : vouloir être "in-traçable" entre différents média.
> :myfiftycent:


C'est une histoire de choix personnel. On va éviter de discuter politique, de 1984 et de "mais vous avez rien à vous reprocher non ?"  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Ben je ne comprends pas ce choix de vouloir être in-traçable entre le forum, GW2 et mumble.

Et le recensement c'était aussi beaucoup pour aider Kayato et Tynril à faire le ménage dans la guilde.

----------


## Thorkel

Oula oui, moi je ne force personne hein. J'ai mis cela en place simplement car j'ai remarqué que beaucoup se perdaient (et moi aussi) entre les différents pseudos.

Après, si vous voulez être furtifs, faites !  :;): 

Edit: méchants! jsuis tout perdu!.....et je mets juste le nombre pour dire quelque chose, l'idée en fait c'est que j'ai tout récupéré jusqu'à mon message.....


 :^_^:

----------


## Kayato

C'est pas comme si Zepolak il était dans le premier post des animateurs de la guilde  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, soyons fou, puisque ça fait pas mal de temps que je regarde ce topic en m'en foutant complètement  ::P: 

*Tatsu-Kan*
Id Guild Wars 2 : TatsuKan.5412
Persos principaux : 
- Tatsu Kan - Gardien 80 - Robu/Puissance/Vita
- Kanchelsis - Ingénieur 80 - Non déterminé
- Erminea Non Mudera - Mesmer 80 - Condition Altération/Confusion
- Aurelius Ambrosius - Elem 80 - Non déterminé
- Artoris Pendragon - Voleur 80 - Non déterminé
- Lera Pendragon - Guerrier 80 - Robu/Puissance/Vita
- Katel Pendragon - Necromant 80 - Condition Altération
- Naolig Pendragon - Rodeur 80 - Non déterminé
Pseudo Mumble : Tatsu-Kan

----------


## Caf

*Caf* (Pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Cafeine.9832
Perso Principal : Cafeïne
Pseudo Mumble: Cafeïne
Pseudo TS: [CPC] Cafeïne

----------


## Ziksa

*Ziksa* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Ziksa.????
Persos principaux : *Zik Tif*, Voleur, 80 / *Ziksa*, Gardien, 80 / *Leena Gade*, Ingénieur,68 / *Zikayahuasca*, Envouteuse, 20 / *Mamie Nova*, Guerriere, 10
Pseudo Mumble : *Ziksa*

----------


## DarklyJohn

DarklyJohn (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : ATuin.7382
Persos principaux : ATuin
Pseudo Mumble : ?

----------


## Thorkel

65 après 15 jours, on est loin des 500 hein!

----------


## Godmichou

GodMichou (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : StMarc.9148
Persos principaux : ËckRöu
Pseudo Mumble : GodMichou

----------


## Xam

Xam (pseudo forum)
ID Guild Wars 2 : Xam.5067
Persos principaux : Gwynedr / Gwareth / Brennan Fletcher
Pseudo Mumble : Xam

----------


## lunarion

*Lunarion* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Lunarion.4628
Persos principaux : Hector Meriadec / Kyle Macstone / Sélina Maclaw 
Pseudo Mumble : Lunarion

----------


## Carac

*Carac* (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : Caracole.xxxx (me souviens plus)
Personnages principaux : Kiara Vestal
Pseudo Mumble : Carac

----------


## Guitou

69.

A comparer avec la dizaine que Tynril à déguilder et les 130 qui sont passés oignons. On aurait donc environ 290 canards lost in time and space.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ou qui s'en foutent de ce topic au titre peu bandant.  ::trollface::

----------


## SteackHC

SteackHC (pseudo forum)
Id Guild Wars 2 : SteackHC.9710
Persos principaux : Côte de Boeuf
Pseudo Mumble : SteackHC

----------


## Guitou

> Ou qui s'en foutent de ce topic au titre peu bandant.


On va les virer de la guilde !
Comme ça au moins ils sauront pourquoi ils disbandent.  ::trollface::

----------


## Thorkel

A jour !

----------

